# 6'-3" with 35.5" Inseam



## dozerdog (Jan 13, 2010)

What are you tall guys with real long inseams riding I am dead set on getting a larger bike right after the season is over but can't decide which one. I am mostly leg than I am torso and like a ETT of around 23-23.5 ". Pictures appreciated!.


----------



## Britishbane (Mar 4, 2009)

I definitely qualify for having a really long inseam. I ride this:







[/URL]

[/IMG]


----------



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

Dude, your not that tall. A Kona Major Jake in size 61 or 63 will fit you fine.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Ummm...you don't have long legs.
I'm 6 foot with a 36" inseam.
I go with 57 ish top tubes...so you may want a 58 or 59
Many larger bikes should fit you...and many shops have that odd xlarge size that they can't get rid of....but it's hard to fit people over the web


----------



## mzeffex (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm 5'10" with a 35 inch inseam.

A regular bike should fit you fine.


----------



## Pigtire (May 26, 2004)

How about saddle height and frame size? I'm hovering around 6' 1" and I ride a 60 Surly with a saddle height of 32.5 inches.


----------



## TWD (Feb 9, 2004)

the mayor said:


> Ummm...you don't have long legs.
> I'm 6 foot with a 36" inseam.
> I go with 57 ish top tubes...so you may want a 58 or 59
> Many larger bikes should fit you...and many shops have that odd xlarge size that they can't get rid of....but it's hard to fit people over the web



+1

I'm a bit over 6 ft 1" with a 36.5 inseam. I run the saddle height at 84.5 cm from center of BB to top of saddle.

Trying to fit someone to a bike over the interwebs is as useless as teets on a boar hog, but the OP's dimensions don't sound off the charts for off the shelf frames. 

When picking a frame for cross, I look at TT, HT, HTA, BB drop, and STA in about that order of importance. 

For me, short HT length is what eliminates many brands from consideration. For cross, I ride 58cm TT and won't even consider anything with a head tube shorter than 18 cm.
Even with an 18 cm HT, and 25-30mm of spacers under the stem I'm usually sitting at about 9cm of saddle-bar drop (and I use the drops a lot).


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

dozerdog said:


> What are you tall guys with real long inseams riding I am dead set on getting a larger bike right after the season is over but can't decide which one. I am mostly leg than I am torso and like a ETT of around 23-23.5 ". Pictures appreciated!.


Im 6'4" with a 36" inseam and can ride off the peg 60-61s, you should be able to find something stock no issue. I have had good luck with Specalized and Felt and my current bike which is a Ridley.


----------



## dozerdog (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks guys I have my eye on a 61 Major Jake. I also have a pretty good line on Trek product and have been looking at the Cronus CX in a 61. It has a huge head tube (8.6")that kind of bothers me for some reason. The standover is 34" or so and has a nice frame stack. I would do the 58 but he ETT is 22.4" only but I suppose it could be made up by the seatpost offset and a longer stem. The bike I ride now has huge seat post exposure and I feel like I go way down to get to the drops.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I'm 6'4"*

with a 34-35" inseam and a 61 Cross Concept fit me fine


----------



## seat_boy (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm about your size (6'3", 36" PBH), here's my 62cm Crosscheck:


----------



## kmanpfk (Aug 3, 2009)

*BB Height a factor?*

some of the bikes mentioned in the thread including the Rideley and (I think) the Kona have high bottom brackets. any tall riders have any feedback on this. the specialized and ridely, for example, have significantly different geometries. 

i am currently riding a 2005 Cannondale Optimo, which has a fairly high BB and is is pretty confortable and nimble as far as i can tell. 

i im 6 2+ and about a 35 inseam, fairly evenly proportioned between legs and torso/arm reach


----------

